# XDM with xfce



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2003)

I am trying to configure XDM to use xfce4 on startup with FreeBSD 5.3. I've got it so XDM starts up with a login prompt. Then, once I log in, it goes to the black and white checkerboard with an X as the mouse. All I can do is ctrl+alt+backspace. I installed Xfce4 through ports. Then I went in the home directory of the user that is going to use xfce and made a file called .xsession. Then in the file contains this:

#!/bin/sh
startxfce4

Inside my .xsession-errors contains this message:

/usr/X11R6/bin/startxfe4: X server already running on display :0
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protocal specified

xsetroot: unable to open display ':0'

And then just a bunch of failed atempts to open xfce4-panel. I haven't really used XDM that much, so go easy.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

try changing that to xfce-session.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2003)

It didn't fix it. Instead now when I log in the screen goes black for about a second and then goes back to the login prompt of XDM.
Edit:
This is now what the .xsession-errors contains:
xfce-session: not found


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Pardon, that should have been xfce4-session (http://www.loculus.nl/xfce/documentation/docs-4.2/xfce4-session.html)


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

in your .xinitrc file it should be

exec xfce4-session

or something along those lines i didn't look at whiteskins linkage.

Course i always start from console so at least for me its exec fluxbox.... though it should work with a gui as long as you tell it to use the custom session


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

(With XDM it goes in .xsession)


----------



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2003)

Got it working, thanks Whiteskin! Apparently, when you make xfce4 from ports it includes almost all the normal utilities except xfce4-session. I had to explicitly make that from ports. Thanks again.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

That'd do it. Your very welcome!


----------

